# 0XA tool post dovetail size?



## Twmaster (Sep 7, 2014)

I've got a shop made QCTP on my little lathe. As I did not make the thing I have no idea if it was made to a pattern. Two of the toolholders appear to be commercially made and the other three are shop made.

Anyhow, I want to buy a knurl holder and I see a ready made one to fit the 0XA posts.

So I need to see how close it is to what I have.

If one of you with a 0XA sized tool post could measure across the wide part of the dovetail I'd really appreciate it. 

(yes I know that may not be the best way to measure it but that will give me a ballpark idea of potential compatibility.

THANKS!


----------



## chucketn (Sep 7, 2014)

Twmaster said:


> If one of you with a 0XA sized tool post could measure across the wide part of the dovetail I'd really appreciate it.


I have an OXA toolpost from LMS on my Micromark. My toolpost measures 28.80 mm across the dovetail with the wedge extended (tool locked) and 28.57 mm retracted (to remove tool).
Is this what you wanted?
Are you considering the 250-010 knurling and turning toolholder, as here:


http://lmscnc.com/3118

If you are, I heartily recommend you save your money! I built the sissors type from plans on the LMS website. If you must have the 250-010, I'll swap you mine for an OXA turning and facing holder...That would save me ripping out the knurls and milling the too bit slot to make the -010 into a straight turning holder.

Chuck


----------



## Scott_M (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Mike
You are correct, that is not the best way.
Here is a picture of a good way to get a comparable number. Put 2 rods in the dovetail and measure between them. I used 2 1/4" shank endmills. The distance between them was .495"
A "rough" number to the widest part with calipers is 1.106"

Scott


----------



## Twmaster (Sep 7, 2014)

Those 0XA holders won't work. My dovetail is too narrow.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## chucketn (Sep 7, 2014)

Twmaster said:


> Those 0XA holders won't work. My dovetail is too narrow.
> 
> Thank you for looking.


 
No problem, Mike. Seriously, look into sissors knurlers instead of bump type. You'll be glad you did...

I actually mounted my sissors type knurler in a home made aluminum tool holder for my OXA.

Chuck


----------

